# Canon Powershot s400



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

I have a Canon Powershot s400. I'm not entirely sure about how to use the functions, but I can't take good close up shots with it. Everything turns out really blurring when I take anything close up. I tried zooming, but that results in a burry picture as well. Am I doomed to have blurry pictures by using my Canon Powershot? I really don't want to take a picture using a magnify glass. Anyone else have this camera or other Canon Elph Powershots that can provide some tips?

-SULLY


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Your camera does not have manual focus. It will always try to focus by itself using the autofocus functionality. But because you are shooting through glass the autofocus may have problems working right.

From what I see here the camera is able to focus down to 5 cm (2 inches). To do that you have to set it to "Macro mode" which is done by using the button that is marked with a flower and a mountain:










Make sure that in the LCD you see the "flower" icon, I assume that in Cannon like in most other cameras the "flower" is an indication that the camera is in "Macro mode". Try to focus on a printed word first to make sure it can focus on small subjects, then point it at your tank.

Once again - the glass of the tank may confuse the manual focus. For best results try to not point the camera at the glass under an angle.

--Nikolay


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks. I think I got it.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

You can find a detailed review of the Canon Powershot s400 here:

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Canon/canon_s400.asp

It says that the macro mode should be used at the wide angle setting.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks HeyPK. I was looking through that earlier. When it means wide angle setting does that mean, complete unzoomed? 

-SULLY


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, unzoomed. You look at the largest area. This allows you to focus the closest. Glass shouldn't really bother the focusing system unless there are reflections coming off the surface that the camera tries to focus on. Try to have the room lights and other tank lights off, if you are still having trouble focusing.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

It looks like I got the focusing under control. My pictures are turning out way clearer and focus. Taking the picture without zoom was the trick. If I can't use the zoom, how do I get those really really close pictures. I get alot of stuff I don't want. Is that where adobe comes in?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If you have a nice sharp picture, you can 'zoom' to a limited extent by cropping a portion of the picture. However, cropping increases graininess and magnifies any blur. Most likely, your bank account can do more than Photoshop. Canon, Nikon, Minolta, Olympus and other camera manufacturers make a huge variety of digital cameras. Your Canon s400 is really designed to be a snapshot camera. Its 4 megapixil sensor should give you sharp pictures that should make excellent 8 x 10 inch prints. There are many models that offer better macro capabilities. If you want the best, you will be wanting a single lens reflex with a full frame sensor of at least 8 megapixils. Check out the other posts on the photography forum. There is always discussion of various camera models.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks again PK. I'll look into it. First gotta get my tanks setup, then maybe new camera. On second thought, what if I bought a cheap old Canon from 2-3 years ago that took great macros, anything come into mind that's now $100 or less?

-SULLY


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Canon seems to be coming out with newer and better digital cameras frequently. About 3 years ago, I invested almost one monthly paycheck for the Canon 10D, (Don't tell my wife!) along with a 28-135 zoom lens and a cheap Promaster macro lens. It has been a good camera, but now it is discontinued and replaced with the eight megapixil 20D and---even better resolution---the full frame, 12 megapixil 5D. Warning! Once you get into digital photography, you yearn for more and more megapixils. The 5D, with 12 megapixils, is fetching up against the resolution capabilities of the lenses. Its resolution approaches that of the most high resolution films. They are going to have to go to work to make higher resolution lenses pretty soon, or it won't make sense to increase the resolution of the sensor. Any of the Canon Eos digital SLR's should be very good.


----------

